# MT Kenpo Forum Slim Down



## brianhunter

Okay...Im throwing in my hat......Ill post before pics tommorow I need to loose 30 lbs Time isnt an issue but Ill shoot for Dec as a goal...anyone else wanna jump on board? I know it says kenpoist but hey we are all a brotherhood so feel free to jump on board!

I say maybe things we could do would be;

Weekly wiegh in/tape in depending on your goals

Progress pics

moral support

suppliments/diets/lifestlyes/regiments that work

training logs or spread sheets???

Any ideas?? Comments

Bam Bam


----------



## Kirk

I'll join you on this bru-man!  But I can't post pics until I get back
from Pittsburgh, I don't have time before then.


----------



## arnisador

Good luck!


----------



## Ender

good luck to ya!


----------



## M F

I guess since I suggested it, I'd  better throw my hat in the ring too.  I thought we'd get more response than this though.  I probably won't post pics, but I'll post my progress here.  Now I need to go buy some new running shoes.   Good luck guys.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *Okay...Im throwing in my hat......Ill post before pics tommorow I need to loose 30 lbs Time isnt an issue but Ill shoot for Dec as a goal...anyone else wanna jump on board? I know it says kenpoist but hey we are all a brotherhood so feel free to jump on board!
> 
> I say maybe things we could do would be;
> 
> Weekly wiegh in/tape in depending on your goals
> 
> Progress pics
> 
> moral support
> 
> suppliments/diets/lifestlyes/regiments that work
> 
> training logs or spread sheets???
> 
> Any ideas?? Comments
> 
> Bam Bam *



Well, I lost 18 on the Atkins plan, so if i can do it, you can also. It's really a better way to live, though it can get boring. But, I'm ok, and holding. 

As mentioned in a previous thread, the age, and meds I'm on do work against me.:asian:


----------



## cdhall

I'll come back with more notes, but I am sot of following the Slimfast plan.

Has anyone been on the Atkins diet and regained what they lost?

I seem to have noticed this with some friends of mine but maybe it is just me.


----------



## brianhunter

> _Originally posted by M F _
> *I guess since I suggested it, I'd  better throw my hat in the ring too.  I thought we'd get more response than this though.  I probably won't post pics, but I'll post my progress here.  Now I need to go buy some new running shoes.   Good luck guys. *



Running does wonders for me too....when I was in the Army I used to put down 25-30 miles a week and ate like a horse...whats changed now is the running isnt there haha.

I am trying the atkins thing I have heard that people gain when off of it though. I also started running about 2 weeks ago and had dropped 5 lbs so far and feel a lot better!

Hey Mr Castillo how do you follow the diet did you go through the indoctronation and the different phases and such like they want?


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *Running does wonders for me too....when I was in the Army I used to put down 25-30 miles a week and ate like a horse...whats changed now is the running isnt there haha.
> 
> I am trying the atkins thing I have heard that people gain when off of it though. I also started running about 2 weeks ago and had dropped 5 lbs so far and feel a lot better!
> 
> Hey Mr Castillo how do you follow the diet did you go through the indoctronation and the different phases and such like they want? *



The cardio makes a difference. 

I pretty much stay on the on the "Induction Plan", to keep it off. Yes, I cheat here, and there, and I go up, and down on weight alittle, but I'll do better when school starts. (Around the house too much at times, I'm a teacher)
But I also lift, run, and teach.

Other than that, I'm doing well.:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

I've already started on June 16/03 I've lost 10 lbs and about 3 inches off my waist.  I've got a goal for December to loose quite a bit more.  

But I been waivering for the last week or more.  Not to mention upcoming vacation.  I could use all the support I can get, and I'm more than willing to cheer anyone on that needs it.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I've already started on June 16/03 I've lost 10 lbs and about 3 inches off my waist.  I've got a goal for December to loose quite a bit more.
> 
> But I been waivering for the last week or more.  Not to mention upcoming vacation.  I could use all the support I can get, and I'm more than willing to cheer anyone on that needs it.
> 
> Dot
> :asian: *



Hmmmm, I better run up there for a progress check. What say you, DOT!


----------



## KenpoGirl

Any time my dear.  Just don't expect to catch me.   

hee hee  :boing2:

Dot


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Any time my dear.  Just don't expect to catch me.
> 
> hee hee  :boing2:
> 
> Dot *



Good, I like "The Hunt"!


----------



## brianhunter

We have Kirk, Dot, MF, and Myself!! 

Im planning on the atkins with weights and cardio 3 times a week. (Im not counting Kenpo as cardio it can just be extra)

I think Dot was doing the beach body thing whats everyone else working on???


----------



## clapping_tiger

I'm In.  My goal will also be 30lbs. That should bring me down to 200lbs. I don't know if I will post pics of before, seeing as how I am a little self conscious of my spare tire. But I will post my progress as well. Now to come up with a plan I will stick with this time..............


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *Now to come up with a plan I will stick with this time.............. *




That's the hardest part of all, finding something that you can stick too, that won't bore you or starve you so that you quit.  I've slacked off in the past weeks have to jump back on the wagon and get going again.

My motivation besides health and being able to train better is my Brother's wedding in Octorber.  

Dot
:asian:


----------



## brianhunter

Here is what too much wieghts not enough cardio and a bad diet can do to your gut! Kids dont try this at home! Okay 30 it is for me!!!! I think Ill take pictures of my progress monthly, Im gonna use the tape to test me not so much the scales although I did say 30 lbs


----------



## KenpoGirl

Brian take side and back shots too so that you can compair as you go along.  It will be easier to notice shrinkage (oops... can you say shrinkage to a guy?  ), with a photo from the side.

Oh and you should also take your measurements.  Your chest, waist and stomach at it's biggest point, are the most important spots, but you can also take your thighs, upper arms, even your neck to keep track of fat reduction.  It helps for those times that you may not loose weight because you are gaining muscle mass which weights more.  So you might remain the same weight but be loosing inches.  I know it may be embarassing to see how big you actually are but it does help in the long run.

That's kept my moral up in the past.  Just a few thoughts to get people started.  Good luck everyone.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## clapping_tiger

I think I can reach my goal by good ole fashioned Will Power.  When I think about exercise, yes I exercise about 3 times a week. I am active. But my eating habits are horrendous. My weakness is candy, and cake. Do to how busy I am I often opt to eat at a fast food joint instead of taking the time to prepare something.  So I am just going to have to try to make a lifestyle change. Eat more veggies and fruit. Control my cravings, and just say no.

Bbelieve it or not this is the avenue I have not tried. I tried Thermogenic Fat Burners, walking more, Slim Fast (I still ate anyway so that was pointless for me). I guess I was trying the easy way out.  I am going to pick up a strength training program though.


This undoubtedly will take some getting used to. First I will change my daily eating habits. For the first month only allow myself to go out to eat 1 time a week. Then after that once a month.  Dont buy candy bars and cakes at work. Make stuff to take in my lunch the night before.  Diet soda and MORE WATER (that wont be hard I like water as long as I have lots of ice). Keep some sweet fruit handy at home such as strawberries, raspberries, peaches, and Sour apples instead of candy.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Good luck to everyone. :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *Do to how busy I am I often opt to eat at a fast food joint instead of taking the time to prepare something.  *



One tip for you and anyone who opts for fast food for convience sake is to go to all the fast food web sites and look at their nutritional guides.  (They have to post them by law I believe) and see what you can and can not eat.  Here are the biggies 

McDonalds Menu Page 

Burger King Menu section 

Arby's Nutritional Guide 

Denny's Nutritional Gude 

Domino's Menu, look for the nutritional guides at the bottom of the lists 

Swish Chalet Nutritional guide 

Taco Bell Nutritional Guide  

Just add up the calories of what you usually eat and see what you get.  

Example.  I usually order a Big Mac Combo when going to McDonalds.  I looked it up on the site, for a Big Mac, Med Fries, and Med Sprite there are 1124 calories.  

My current diet guide is 1200 to 1500 calories a day.  That means this one meal took up nearly all of my calories for that day.  Scary stuff eh?

No wonder the majority of people in North American (that includes Canadians) are over weight or obese.  Something to think about.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *One tip for you and anyone who opts for fast food for convience sake is to go to all the fast food web sites and look at their nutritional guides.  (They have to post them by law I believe) and see what you can and can not eat.  Here are the biggies
> 
> McDonalds Menu Page
> 
> Burger King Menu section
> 
> Arby's Nutritional Guide
> 
> Denny's Nutritional Gude
> 
> Domino's Menu, look for the nutritional guides at the bottom of the lists
> 
> Swish Chalet Nutritional guide
> 
> Taco Bell Nutritional Guide
> 
> Just add up the calories of what you usually eat and see what you get.
> 
> Example.  I usually order a Big Mac Combo when going to McDonalds.  I looked it up on the site, for a Big Mac, Med Fries, and Med Sprite there are 1124 calories.
> 
> My current diet guide is 1200 to 1500 calories a day.  That means this one meal took up nearly all of my calories for that day.  Scary stuff eh?
> 
> No wonder the majority of people in North American (that includes Canadians) are over weight or obese.  Something to think about.
> 
> Dot
> :asian: *



Well, we all better eat more:deadhorse moose?


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, we all better eat more:deadhorse moose? *



And Seal, don't forget our good old Artic Seal.  Yum!!!!   

In your case Ric I think you should start eating more Buffaloo.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *And Seal, don't forget our good old Artic Seal.  Yum!!!!
> 
> In your case Ric I think you should start eating more Buffaloo.   *



Buffalo? Man, those are hard to find, and I don't like the way they look at you............:anic: 

They stare you down!


----------



## clapping_tiger

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *One tip for you and anyone who opts for fast food for convience sake is to go to all the fast food web sites and look at their nutritional guides.  (They have to post them by law I believe) and see what you can and can not eat.  Here are the biggies
> 
> McDonalds Menu Page
> 
> Burger King Menu section
> 
> Arby's Nutritional Guide
> 
> Denny's Nutritional Gude
> 
> Domino's Menu, look for the nutritional guides at the bottom of the lists
> 
> Swish Chalet Nutritional guide
> 
> Taco Bell Nutritional Guide
> 
> Just add up the calories of what you usually eat and see what you get.
> 
> Example.  I usually order a Big Mac Combo when going to McDonalds.  I looked it up on the site, for a Big Mac, Med Fries, and Med Sprite there are 1124 calories.
> 
> My current diet guide is 1200 to 1500 calories a day.  That means this one meal took up nearly all of my calories for that day.  Scary stuff eh?
> 
> No wonder the majority of people in North American (that includes Canadians) are over weight or obese.  Something to think about.
> 
> Dot
> :asian: *



All I can say is  

quite the eye opener.


----------



## arnisador

In the thread that started this thread people were saying the BMI wasn't too helpful. I agree, but now there's a push to have kids regularly get their BMI checked:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20030804/ap_on_he_me/obesity_policy_1


----------



## Elfan

Well then we can say that even more kids are overweight even if they arn't, thus making an even bigger market for crapy "diet food" and weightloss scams.


----------



## brianhunter

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Well then we can say that even more kids are overweight even if they arn't, thus making an even bigger market for crapy "diet food" and weightloss scams. *



I thought about this the other day...I was reading labels at the store and my daughter said something about "loosing wieght" she is 7 years old and skin bones and muscle and I couldn't believe that she is already being body conscience. 
As a society what kind of image are we sending to our kids?

Ive been to other countries and I have never really gotten the impression or began to think Americans as a whole are fatter, All the numbers and news reports say so. I have seen the same types of norms in Korea, Mexico etc. But I also believe given the right set of numbers and measuring sets you can say anything you want too and have it be true based on how you gather your statistics.

Brian


----------



## tkdcanada

I'm in.  My husband just lost over 40 lbs over this summer (since about June).  He did it by greatly reducing carbs, lots of fruits and veggies and no fat yogurt and V8.  Not the Atkins, but pretty much the same concepts.   I kinda followed but not as strictly, but I'm ready to get stricter and having someone to report back to will keep me in line.  (He's just too close to me to be the one to help monitor my progress).  Anyway, my long term goal is about 40 lbs or at least 30. (I've already lost 20 in the last six months).


----------



## GaryM

I'm in too. I've been doing the strongfort system and I've lost about a pound a week, but considering that I drink beer in mass quantities thats pretty good. I'm also 47. The hardest thing about the regime is to believe that something so easy actually works. I found it right here on this site in this forumn. ( before anyone asks, no I'm not doing the enema thing). If you are really hung up on the 'no pain no gain' mentality you won't like this. But if you are beginning to lose your masochistic tendencies and want something that makes you feel great and you can do the rest of your life and is perfect for the type of body desireable for martial arts, check it out. This morning I weighed in at 217. Want to see the other side of 200. (I'm 6'0" and large frame) Christmas sounds about right. Good luck, ya bunch a loosers!


----------



## KenpoGirl

Looks like we'll have a nice little community to work with.  Please keep posting,  Let everybody know how you're doing and if you find any interesting information that might be of assistance then post it here, you never know it might just be the thing to help someone get through, and find a plan that works for them.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Shodan

Hey all!!

  I just found this thread and think it's awesome!!  I, too am joining the weight loss bandwagon- my first goal is just to get down to my pre-pregnancy weight (15 pounds to go) and then I plan to go from there in 10 pound increments.
  Right now, I am having a Slim Fast Shake for breakfast and then the rest of the day, I follow the Weight Watchers point system.  I just started getting serious again this past Sunday.........I have a big problem with staying motivated so maybe this will help- seeing other people's progression, reporting back, etc.  So far......5 pounds for me have been lost.  I plan to work out 5 days a week with two days off.
  Here is one tip that may help.......my friend lost a lot of weight and one of the things she did was, when going out to eat, immediately when her food came, she asked for a to-go box.  She then put half of everything into the box (out of sight).  What remained on her plate was what she could eat.  This really helps for if you are used to having to clean your plate or keep eating if you see more on your plate.
  Good luck to everyone!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## brianhunter

Ive been working bike patrol about an hour a night for the past 2 weeks....I lost about 6 lbs so far! I know I wasnt going to wiegh but hey I felt good about it.
Wearing my vest, gun belt and all my other equip I think is helping but its been hot out!!! I went and rode my own bike the other day and felt about half naked without the 30 lbs of gear on me!
I havent done the Atkins thing so much as the portion control....seems like Im eating less and leaving more on my plate it was hard the first week! Now Im not just as hungry!
is everyone else doing okay?!?!?!?!


----------



## clapping_tiger

My first week is really nothing special. I have not hit any fast food joints at all this week so that's a big plus. I have started to change my diet and ate a lot more fruits and vegies. Although I am not going to go on the Atkins diet, I do think I will cut down on the Breads, Rice and pasta's. As far as any weight loss, I haven't noticed any, but I do feel better. That is probably due to eating less fats.

By the way, welcome aboard and good luck to you Shodan


----------



## KenpoMatt

Hi everyone - count me in. I need to lose about 17 lbs. 

I'd also like to make a suggestion. I know that Atkins is a popular eating program. But, lets face it, it's long term affects really need to be investigated. It works, fast and in the short term. But, it just doesn't seeem to be a life long nutrition plan. Here is my suggestion:  Body For Life. You can pick up the book which explains the entire plan for about $18. I've had friends, family members & co-workers have great success. The eating plan makes so much sense. I believe it is nutritionally sound. And, it also includes an exercise program which will it right into your training. Anyway, that's my 2 cents.

Good lucj to everyone & I'll be looking to you for encouragment too. 

PS - Brian, this is good (and brave) idea. Thanks.


----------



## theletch1

I've got the opposite problem.  I need to gain weight.  I'm 6-1 and only 150.  (i measure 6-3 at home but just did my DOT physical and the gave me the 6-1).  I'll be here for all of ya trying to lose it.  Good luck to all of ya and keep posting your progress.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Stepped on the scale this morning.  3 more lbs gone.  :boing2:

So that's 13 lbs since mid June and 38 lbs in the last year.  

I am not using any diet plan commercial anywise.  I'm watching my calories and fat in take.

I am working out at the school as much as possible and using work out DVD's I bought online for Beach Body.  

:lol: I'm not holding my breath to ever get into a bikini but they program seems to have helped a lot of people.  So I'm hoping for the best.  

Keep working everyone, it's worth it.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## tkdcanada

Well, these are my stats so far...

Six months ago, I was 187 lbs and I am 5 foot 3.  Right now, I am 166 lbs.  My goal is to make it to 125 lbs or 130 at the very minimum.  I'm not following Atkins or anything so prescribed but have been making small changes in my life that I can maintain long-term as a new way of life.  Some of the changes I've made...

-Increasing water intake
-reducing carbs to less than half of previous intake
-increasing fruits and veggies
-consciously limiting salt
-looking for any opportunity to get my body moving (I push hard in my MA classes and try to add to my physical activity outside of that by kicking my wavemaster, doing crunches, jumping jacks, walking, jumping on my mini trampoline etc... - I'm not good at sticking with a set regimen at home so I try to do things in spurts when the notion takes me)
-reducing portion sizes and telling myself that instead of stuffing myself, I can always eat again in a few hours
-not eating before bed

I disappointed myself tonight though and had two pieces of pizza instead of one and felt extremely guilty since I knew that one piece should have been enough - but I did take the toppings off so I guess that is better than eating both pieces WITH that thick topping of cheese...

Other than that, these changes are pretty easy to stick by and I hope to make a few more productive changes to maybe speed up the process a little.

Other than wanting to look better, my motivation is for the weight loss to help me become quicker and more agile at sparring and to qualify for the lower weight categories.

Good luck to everyone else out there!  I think this is a great idea to work together this way.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Stepped on the scale this morning.  3 more lbs gone.  :boing2:
> 
> So that's 13 lbs since mid June and 38 lbs in the last year.  *



Fantastic job.:asian:


----------



## GaryM

Monday morning (yesterday) 215.5 lbs. That's 1/2 lb more loss than usual. I must not have drank enough beer this weekend. I'll try not to let that happen again. Began lesson 4 on Sunday.


----------



## M F

I have just cut back my intake of Pepsi, cut back on the portions I eat at meals, and started drinking a lot of water.  I haven't weighed myself yet, and I don't notice any significant weight loss, but I feel a lot better.  I think that is probably the most important thing for me.  Now I just need to put more exercise into my daily routine.


----------



## tkdcanada

Thursday morning, Aug 14.  Lost 3 lbs - down to 163.  My goal is to make it to 160 by weeks end or at least by next Thursday.  Then I start working on the 50's.


----------



## brianhunter

I lost no wieght but lost an inch off of my waist with that I can be very happy!! Give me strength Ive felt like Ive been starving too death! But my workouts have been good!

Brian


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Fantastic job.:asian: *



Thanks Jason for the support.

And Congrats to everyone that is sticking to it and working hard.
Keep it up you'll look and feel better and better

Dot
:asian:


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by tkdcanada _
> *Thursday morning, Aug 14.  Lost 3 lbs - down to 163.  My goal is to make it to 160 by weeks end or at least by next Thursday.  Then I start working on the 50's. *



Congratulations! Don't forget that the first few pounds are the easiest and that your rate of decrease will decrease as time wears on--you can't expect that initial rate to keep up!


----------



## tkdcanada

Actually, I've been losing slowly and steadily for the past six months but have recently made more changes to my diet that seemed to have sped things up a bit.  I do realize though, that it'll slow down as time goes on and I get closer to my ideal.  That's okay, it took a long time to put on, so I can't expect it to be gone overnight either.  

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## brianhunter

Im doing okay....Ive been doing the Atkins approach, Im still in the induction phase of it. I have never realized how much in the way of carbs things like even ketchup had! Its not a bad stlye of eating though you just have to be a little bit more creative and not slip up! I have noticed I have a bit more energy working out but that might be because I wiegh a little less too.


----------



## Shodan

Just stepped on the scale for the first time in a few weeks- am down 8 pounds since I started getting serious about losing some weight (beginning of August)

  Wooooo Hooooooo!!!!   Best of luck to all the rest of you too- keep at it!!

  I am doing a weight watchers point system/Slim Fast combination currently.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## arnisador

Good luck!


----------



## KenpoGirl

Shodan that's excellent.  Keep up the great work, stay motivated and work hard.  :boing2:

I gained back the last 3lbs I lost because I threw out my back and hadn't be able to work out, but I've since lost it again so I'm happy.  

I've been talking with people and we noticed that motivation comes and goes throughout a process like this.  How do you stay motivated, or how do you get yourself re-motivated, after you swan dive off the wagon into the buffet line?  

Let hear your words of wisdom, maybe it'll be just what someone needs to hear to get them through a tough time.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka

Two big contributors:

1)  Switched from 16oz bags of chocolate chip cookies to 8oz bags.

2)  Started training BJJ twice a week.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Two big contributors:
> 
> 1)  Switched from 16oz bags of chocolate chip cookies to 8oz bags.
> 
> 2)  Started training BJJ twice a week. *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

What ever works for you.  LMAO   Great Job, Good for you.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *2)  Started training BJJ twice a week. *



Now that one will probably do it.:asian:


----------



## andurilking2

we should start a new thread strictly for the logging and pics, this one has became cluttered.


----------



## andurilking2

> I've been talking with people and we noticed that motivation comes and goes throughout a process like this. How do you stay motivated, or how do you get yourself re-motivated, after you swan dive off the wagon into the buffet line?
> 
> Let hear your words of wisdom, maybe it'll be just what someone needs to hear to get them through a tough time.
> 
> Dot


my motivation is my ma instructor, he forces me to stay at an optimum weight. trust me if i gain or lose a few extra lbs he isn't pleasant to be around. so he's  pretty much all the inspiration i need, a bit harsh but i think its better for me at least.


----------



## KenpoGirl

It's great that you have someone to motivate you.  Like a personal trainer, my instructor also makes me work hard in class.  

But he doesn't stop me from going for the Haugen daz either. 
Though I suppose if I knew he'd work me harder in class that might be a deterent.  (I hope he's not reading this :ack: )

--------------------

People haven't posted in a while how are things going?  :idunno:

Dot


----------



## Shodan

Well- 10 pounds down now......that's 2 more than my last post- woo hoo!!  Kind of been at a stand-still for about two weeks now as my son got sick and I was dealing with that.  Back to the gym tonight though!!

  I have 10 more to go to get to pre-pregnancy weight and then plan to go in 10 pound increment goals from there.  The first 10 is gone though.........will keep on truckin'!!

  Howz the rest of ya'll doin'?   

:asian:  :karate:

PS) If you are into visual charts of progress, I found a neat one at www.dwlz.com- it looks like a thermometer and you highlight the "degrees" or pounds as you lose them- I have it up next to my computer desk.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by andurilking2 _
> *we should start a new thread strictly for the logging and pics, this one has became cluttered. *



Feel free to start such a thread. We can make it sticky and we can insist on topicality if desired.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## KenpoGirl

We should when people get brave enough to post them.  

I have before pictures I took, but I'm not going to post them until I get down some more.  then I'll post them.

Dot 


BTW  I got an email from my instructor, he did read the above post.  I'm in trouble now!!!!  :anic:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *But he doesn't stop me from going for the Haugen daz either. *



I don't know but do you want someone following you around every moment of the day.  I would prefer a little alone time.


----------



## Limey Scrapman

I think that we should build in a "Haugen daz" element into training. That way we'd be able to get some and not feel guilty about it..

eg "One more sit up" scoop of ice cream held in front of nose.

Its a well known fact that when ice cream is eaten this way it has no calories!  :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Limey Scrapman _
> *eg "One more sit up" scoop of ice cream held in front of nose.
> 
> Its a well known fact that when ice cream is eaten this way it has no calories!  :rofl: *



Kind of like the guys who do a sit up and eat a potato instead.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Limey Scrapman _
> *I think that we should build in a "Haugen daz" element into training. That way we'd be able to get some and not feel guilty about it..
> 
> eg "One more sit up" scoop of ice cream held in front of nose.
> 
> Its a well known fact that when ice cream is eaten this way it has no calories!  :rofl: *



THAT is one Hell of an Idea!!!  I'm going to mention it to my instructor.  

_I must be developing a death wish_ :anic:

Dot


----------



## KenpoGirl

A danger has arrived in my area.  One that is sure to hinder any of my weightloss plans.  That danger comes by the name of 

Krispy Kreme Donuts!!!!  

Yes, they officially opened yesterday and not a 5 minute walk away from my apartment.  :waah:

I shall have to fight the good fight against temptation, fortiify my willpower to ignore the arroma.  And I'll do my best to ignore the little voices in my head saying.   _ Dooooot, come eat our donutssssss, they're delicioussssss_

Anybody else have a supreme temptation like that around them?  What is the food you are fighting the most not to it?  What food is soooooo good but also sooooooo bad for you?

Dot
:angel:


----------



## arnisador

We have a small local donut chain that makes, as their name suggests, Square Donuts. Good stuff.

Milkshakes are also a danger.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Anybody else have a supreme temptation like that around them? *



M&M's in the grocery store aisles every time I go in them.


----------



## GaryM

Monday morning weigh in, 209 1/4 lbs.  Started lesson 5 yesterday.


----------



## arnisador

How are people doing?


----------



## Shodan

Hey all- 

  I am back from vacation now and see that I have gained 2 pounds- arghh!! But.....it is less gain than I expected.......so that's good.......now back to reality and back to my weight loss plan.  

  How about the rest of you?  Any progress?

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## arnisador

No new reports?


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GaryM _
> *Monday morning weigh in, 209 1/4 lbs.  Started lesson 5 yesterday. *



Lesson 5?  What program are you doing?

Oh Yes, I just read back, Strongfort.  Sounds like you're doing well.  I did look at the website but didn't really investigate it all that much.  Maybe I should.


----------



## GaryM

Friday morning weigh in, 203 lbs.  Kind of cheated though, last Tuesday I weighed in at 205 1/2 but I was a little bad last weekend so I put off posting till now. It seems like my loss rate is beginning to increase. What's up with that? Maybe I should increase my beer intake to slow down. I'd hate to disappear!


----------



## GaryM

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Lesson 5?  What program are you doing?
> 
> Oh Yes, I just read back, Strongfort.  Sounds like you're doing well.  I did look at the website but didn't really investigate it all that much.  Maybe I should. *


 
   Maybe everyone should. Do the course in two week increments. Start with 5 repetitions of each exercise in the first lesson and add two reps each day untill you reach 20. Then do 20 untill the two weeks are 'up'. Drop the reps on the first lesson down to 10 and begin the next lesson with 5 reps for each of the new exercises, adding two each day ect.ect. Be patient. You won't see results for about the first month. I think that for most people finding the time to walk 4-6 miles a day will be the hardest, but I'm sure that you could substitute a shorter more radical cardio routine such as tae bo for 20 minutes. But I agree with Lionel, walking is the best exercise of any.


----------



## arnisador

Any news from anyone?


----------



## RCastillo

Still about the same, gain a few, then lose em, Like a cat, and mouse game, but I'm better than way before! My job ain't helping any, that's for sure.


----------



## arnisador

You should have chosen phys. ed. instead!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *You should have chosen phys. ed. instead! *



Geez, that's worse. That's like the movie, Animal House!


----------



## arnisador

It'd keep you moving though!


----------



## arnisador

Thanksgiving is approaching rapidly!


----------



## RCastillo

About the same, but at least I still look decent...........and no, no smart remarks from the Goldendragon!


----------



## Quick Sand

Good luck to everyone. Losing weight is not easy but in the long run it's usually way more healthy for your joints and your arteries and energy level and self conficense and speed and . . . . lots of other things. 

Sounds like a lot of you were doing really well. Where did you all go?


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _
> *Good luck to everyone. Losing weight is not easy but in the long run it's usually way more healthy for your joints and your arteries and energy level and self conficense and speed and . . . . lots of other things.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of you were doing really well. Where did you all go? *



I think they gave in to the Darkside:drinkbeer


----------



## someguy

OYu guys want to lose weight join my weight loss program. It's simple.
-become a vegitarian,
-walk about 4 miles adaay
-train your martial art
There you go.  I have lost a fair amount with out even trying.


----------



## arnisador

What's the post-Xmas damage?


----------



## KenpoGirl

Didn't you know????     Anything eaten in the Month of December had Zero Calories????  :angel:

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.  

Lets just say we start Fresh January 1, 2004.

I'm down 15 lbs (approx) since the first post way back when, not as much as I had hoped for, but I'll take anything I can get.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## clapping_tiger

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I think they gave in to the Darkside:drinkbeer  *



Yep, that's what happened to me. I am now giving it a second try with the Dr. Phil  weight solution. It seems pretty straight forward, and it gives you specific menues to follow. That is what I need, I cannot get choices.  We'll see. At least I did not go up, I am still at the same weight.


----------



## MartialArtsChic

I got a BB test in March.  As much as can come off til then.  Only have about 40 to go, so I'll take anything between now and then.

Lorrie


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by MartialArtsChic _
> *I got a BB test in March.  As much as can come off til then.  Only have about 40 to go, so I'll take anything between now and then.
> 
> Lorrie *



Well good luck on both accounts :asian: . I'll be coming up to Mentor in about 3 weeks for an all day seminar. Always a good time I'm just hoping the weather will cooperate for that long of a drive.


----------



## MartialArtsChic

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well good luck on both accounts :asian: . I'll be coming up to Mentor in about 3 weeks for an all day seminar. Always a good time I'm just hoping the weather will cooperate for that long of a drive. *



Hey, thanks. Yes, hope the weather holds for you.

Lorrie


----------



## edhead2000

Hey guys!
Is there any interest is reviving this post or starting a new one?  I'm trying to lose weight too and the support from others on a message board would be great.

Erin


----------

